
Sergey Brin’s Search for a Parkinson’s Cure - alexandros
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/06/ff_sergeys_search/
======
leff_f
He should just google it or something...

------
zeynel1
"relies on the classic scientific method: hypothesis, analysis, peer review,
publication"

this is the classic -academic- scientific method that ends with -publication-
i applaud his new research method described as --we could be looking lots of
places and collecting lots of information - and if we see a pattern that could
lead somewhere--

i wonder why google does not use the same strategy they used to invest their
money <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385741> \- to fight parkinson -
hire hundreds of researchers and let them loose without academic constraints

